# Eotech Acog replicas, have you used them?



## TURTLE (May 22, 2008)

*I have several of these and have been very impressed with them. They are accurate, strong build, and can handle the recoil up to 7mm , thats as high as I have ried. I have dropped the Eotech rep in a fountain and it still works great and for the money you can't go wrong. No, I would not take it to Afghanistan but it's good for fun.*

http://www.airsofthero.com/replica-...e&utm_medium=organic&utm_campaign=google+base


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

For that kind of money Primary Arms optics are the only way to go, they are priced the same and are actually designed for firearms. That is just my opinion though.


----------



## kenny senter (Mar 20, 2009)

check out vortex optics. American made by Americans. Slightly more than Primary Arms but Primary Arms is supporting China's economy. Easy decision in my opinion. That being said, Primary Arms is decent stuff too.


----------



## Trophy05 (Nov 12, 2008)

I've had excellent results with primary arms, but will check out vortex from now on. Rather support American vs China.


----------



## Big B (Sep 7, 2009)

I have a acog replica on my 223. It stays sighted just fine.


----------



## Speckulator (Oct 3, 2007)

Dumb question....Would you trust your's or your family's life with one?
jus' sayin.....



George


----------



## kaferhaus (Oct 8, 2009)

Speckulator said:


> Dumb question....Would you trust your's or your family's life with one?
> jus' sayin.....
> 
> 
> ...


If it's tested and holds zero, why not?? Not that there's any real possibility that you're going to need a HP rifle to defend yourself or your family with.

A handgun or pump gun with iron sights is going to be proper tool for that job anyway.

While I own several Eotech holo sights, I own some "cheap" red dot sights as well and they've held up to some pretty rough duty including 3 gun competitions. In the "civilian" world that's about as much abuse as you're going to get. In fact I've got a $40 red dot on a 44mag revolver that's had several hundred rounds through it and it's never lost zero.

A company can easily spend several hundred grand meeting and testing to DOD specs on a product before they can even bring it to market. Those costs are passed on to you and I along with the cost of the full page color spreads they put in every gun rag they can. Never mind all the internet ad space they buy.

It's not like any of us are going to be taking our toys to the mountains of Afganistan now is it?


----------



## TURTLE (May 22, 2008)

Speckulator said:


> Dumb question....Would you trust your's or your family's life with one?
> jus' sayin.....
> 
> 
> ...


*Not a dumb question but this may be a dumb answer. I don't trust any optic for my family's safety, I do trust my own skill with a firearm. The only time I would think I would use any kind of accessory in a home defense manner would be a home invasion and although I do have a laser and light on my 12 ga I don't think I would need to rely on it and my 45, same thing. *

*The worst thing that could happen if a red dot or magnifier malfunctioned on any of my assault rifles would be I miss a paper target and maybe curse a bit.*


----------

